# Smuggling goats



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Only title I could think of.....
Any ways say someone was smuggling large amounts of goats from Oregon to California with no vet checks or anything, who would one call to report that? I was thinking brand inspector but they don't inspect goats only cows and horses. Any clue?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably the department of agriculture.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Got it .....thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Did they steal them? Get law enforcement involved!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep. They that them straight to the sale yard. Which I'm thinking there is more to it the. Buying goats and hauling them down here. I don't see how they make money if they are actually buying these goats if you get my drift. His partner is waiting trial right now for stealing horses and hauling them to Washington for butcher (which she has admitted is true)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, police time.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't know how in the world they'd get them across state lines?! They do have a check point coming into California. I've never hauled goats across state lines, but I think they would ask for health papers??


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Yep. They that them straight to the sale yard. Which I'm thinking there is more to it the. Buying goats and hauling them down here. I don't see how they make money if they are actually buying these goats if you get my drift. His partner is waiting trial right now for stealing horses and hauling them to Washington for butcher (which she has admitted is true)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yikes! Lacie, have you started locking your gate yet?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Checkpoints can be avoided and most places assume you own the animals if you bring them in.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, we have no checkpoints! People haul critters back and forth across the Ohio/PA line all the time! 
No one ever checks- unless it would be a semi trailer. I always get health papers if I am crossing lines, 
but have never been checked. (the one time I don't- that would be the time I would get pulled over!)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We have something like 4 checkpoints for Kansas....when you come into the State on an Interstate highway. And a couple of those are a good 50 miles from the border and not open 24/7. There are numerous state highways and county roads that cross State lines that have no checkpoints at all. If you are just taking the animals to your home, no one will ever know that you crossed state lines without a health certificate. When you get to the sale barn, all you have to do is claim they are yours and have been at your place and they don't need a health certificate. Unless the sale barn staff knows that there are stolen goats and have some sort of description of them, they aren't going to know any better and will run them through just like normal


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

It's pretty easy to get past checkpoints as long as they aren't mandatory and if they are you can take a side road or just hide the animals. If they can get past them with drugs or humans why not goats. Nothing is infallible. 

If you have seen these people doing this and go to law enforcement be careful. Make sure your name stays out of it as some people can and will take revenge if money is involved.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We have no check point to come into Colorado either.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

xymenah said:


> It's pretty easy to get past checkpoints as long as they aren't mandatory and if they are you can take a side road or just hide the animals. If they can get past them with drugs or humans why not goats. Nothing is infallible.
> 
> If you have seen these people doing this and go to law enforcement be careful. Make sure your name stays out of it as some people can and will take revenge if money is involved.


I know the check points from Nevada/Cali are ruthless. They chased my dad down when he misread the sign with a empty trailer but now he just goes a different way. And yeah I'm a bit worried about my name being mentioned since I went off on the wife the other day so I'm debating on keeping my mouth shut for now. They bring a load in a month so I could wait till next month because they do know where I live and wouldn't be that hard to drive by and shoot my cows 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we have purchased goats from Oklahoma and brought them over to Texas...no checks...


----------

